# Has This Site Changed?



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

I've been gone a while and only came back a couple of weeks ago. 

To me it seems that this site has changed. The exchanges are much more coarse. The gentle folk who once posted here are not so prominent now, or perhaps have gone???

It appears, too, that there is a pay feature? Am I correct?

I know that getting on the internet is like getting on a city bus, but where is this bus heading?

What has happened?
Ox


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

I see a point of friction right now, but it seems pretty normal for some dust to be kicking up at any given time in a group this large.


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

Ox,just one of the mood swings, have noticed friends on facebook were becoming somewhat tense and grumpy latly as well. crappy weather? did not get or find what they were looking for for Christmas?? post positive and hope it catches on, manners have to be relearned at times.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Maybe,,,uh,,,Shy's been nice & funny,,,,


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I'm pretty grumpy myself right now when I look at what's outside and not being able to go out there and help my son. but no I haven't noticed anything out of the ordinary myself. just people being people. and look how we all came together for LJ's time of sorrow. I think we're ok. I didn't see anything about pay but I send a bit once in awhile for upkeep anyway. ~Georgia.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Oxankle said:


> I've been gone a while and only came back a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> To me it seems that this site has changed. The exchanges are much more coarse. The gentle folk who once posted here are not so prominent now, or perhaps have gone???
> 
> ...


What happened, you ask! Well, the ownership has changed, the rules have changed and there is far less friendship here now. Meaness was simply NOT allowed.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

I don't know Ox. It's not as bad as the Sticky Witch era of a few years ago. What I've noticed is that many posters now seem to dream of farming/homesteading whereas in the past many already were, with farms in some state of production. Previously, you seemed to see more posts discussing how to manage/do/build (like Elk showing his handiwork with construction or Moonwolf illustrating his gardening/foraging techniques). Now there is more discussion of a broader range of topics, many not homesteading or farming related at all. All sites evolve or go through cycles I guess.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Yep, used to be a how to do it alone sort of place, more than a hey lets get together kind of place. Lot of things the same just different spelling.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Every year, about this time, people get the blues. Not just here in cyberland, but everywhere.

The weather has been unusually BAD this year, and I have noted that people are more down: I think that this is connected. At any rate folks are just not as happy as they are during the summer when they can get out into the fresh air and sunlight!

People are struggling this year, and not just at ST, but also in real life and in other areas in the HT site.


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

I haven't noticed a huge change on HT proper as a whole. 

My time here in ST is less than a year really, so I don't have a 'feel' for it so much as I do for HT. But I never really viewed ST as a meet-up section; more like a place for single homesteaders to hang out and support each other. CAN you meet someone? Sure, and you'll know they have the same interests. Mainly though, it is the one section of HT where I *know* people and their lives, feel connected and not off balance because I am alone. Even when I was involved with someone I came in here, not to meet others, but to hang-out. There is more project stuff when Spring comes around, that's for sure, and I love that.

I think Shanzone said it once, that ST is a combination of hang-out, therapy, and maybe a place to connect with others for potential relationships, but mostly it is a common bond place - singles who homestead, or want to homestead, or once homesteaded and are treading water until they do so again - extended family.

And like family, we have our squabbles, our dirty-laundry airings, and our angst. It feels like 'home' to me in HT.

~ST


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Yep Ox, it has,

I showed up here and now everyone just seem so annoyed,,,uh...

wait,,,hmmm,,,,uh,,No,,it ain't changed a bit!!!!


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

LOL; Well, it seems that some of the old "regulars" are still here. Glad to see that. Well-mannered folks with good dispositions are always going to be gold in any group.
I'm sure glad you guys are still around. LOL; "I'm pretty grumpy myself"; Annie, I've never seen a grumpy word from you yet--you are one of the most persistently optimistic people here. 


True about the miserable weather, Went to Baton Rouge over the holidays, caught a bug and have been holed up on antibiotics for a couple of days now. Took the opportunity to read Ken Follet's FALL OF GIANTS between intervals of dashing out to do the absolutely-necessary chores. He's a good writer but I do not like novels that have no definite ending. 

Well, I've been informed by my beloved warden and caretaker that news will start in a couple of minutes and that the ham will be ready soon after, so I'd better go.

Cheers to all.
Ox


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Anyone else waiting for Shrek's dragging out the "Singletree is a dynamic place , and has gone through different incarnations over the years" post? :nana:


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Shygal said:


> Anyone else waiting for Shrek's dragging out the "Singletree is a dynamic place , and has gone through different incarnations over the years" post? :nana:


Why wait? I'll do it! Here ya go!:kiss:

Singletree is a dynamic place , and has gone through different incarnations over the years!


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Other than the new part, I agree totally with SimplerTimez, and I feel HT, but ST in particular, is like "home" to me. I don't have that many real-life friends, plus we're all so busy it's hard to maintain any kind of social relationship IRL.

I think that things in the world have just gotten so scary and bad for so many people that we've kind of lightened up and focused more on joking, laughter and good music in ST to compensate for that. 

There are still occasionally questions about the mechanics of homesteading alone, but really for technical info we can go to other areas of HT for that. So ST has just become more of a social place instead of functional. I don't see anything wrong with that. 

Speaking for myself, I'm not grumpy...and a little surprised by that, lol! Even though my life has been in a constant state of flux for the past six months or so and I'm apparently permanently stuck here in Oklahoma (where all y'all KNOW I don't want to be, lol), I'm getting by on about 3-4 hours of sleep a night, I've been dealing with pink eye and multiple styes for 2 weeks now, my income has gone down and my bills have gone up, all in all I'm pretty happy right now and just glad I have a place to share that with "family" and friends here on ST. 

For the record Ox, I agree...Georgia is one of the most consistently upbeat people I know on here. Sorry you've been ill, hope you feel better real quick! I'm sure the "warden" is babying you pretty well.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

I got put on the deleted hiss and spit list, but I was not hissing and spitting. I was laughing at the situation and took neither side and do enjoy a good bicker until someone gets banned. Then I miss those who went over the edge. I think it's just cycled back, but the forum, names, and topic has changed. Like the legend of the Phoenix..lol.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Doodle, welcome back! Sorry you got banned, that sucks. Now I wonder how many others are gone because of that. I just figured they moved on either to other boards or had too much going on in real life. It's good to "see" you!


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

I didn't get banned. I took on a bet no HT until 2014 lol.


----------



## Wavertree (Dec 1, 2013)

I've been here for a dozen years and the SW years were truly awful. Newcomers were viewed with scepticism until they proved themselves worthy.
This is a good place. Its even better if you take a break from it once in a while.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I was a victim of the SW witch hunt. lt was extremely interesting to read strangers posting that l was someone other than just me.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Nothing is ever static Ox and I know you know that. People go through moods and sometimes others join for the ride. I've seen times of extreme exuberance here and times of extreme in-fighting and malaise. It's just human nature.

I can tell you this....if you don't let *all *your moods "out to play" and keep them locked in, well you run the risk of losing something of yourself--be it your outlook or a foot of your colon. 

As someone earlier in the posting said..Be the change you seek. Post some positive stuff if you think there is a bad air hanging about or post about something doing on your place.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Fowler said:


> Oh there is plenty, but do you really want to hear about cleaning stalls, water troughs, mending fences, preparing for lambing "heat lamps" setting up lambing pens" burning branches from the ice storm, trimming back all cryte trees, cleaning out pots for new spring plants, finding someone to fix my tiller, raking leaves, buying hay and feed on top of watching a sick grandson, and remembering he needs to eat, change his diaper, take a bath and keeping him with me while doing daily chores and making sure I don't lose him in the process? Do I really need to post everything?....LOL


Uh,,Yeah,,I'd love to hear about you cleaning _my _stalls, mending _my_ fences,,:happy:

Yep,,,&#9835; &#9834;Homesteading is the life for me&#9834; &#9835;

ps (OX, things have changed,,better,,worse,,or just different,,no matter,,
cause,,well,,, You & I like these people!!,,and have ya noticed,,,The girls get better looking everyday!!!:sing


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2014)

When I posted tutorials a lot, it was labor-intensive. I had to hold the camera, talk, and do the work all at the same time. I made videos and (I thought) did a fair job explaining: cloning blackberry canes, making gravy(I'm amazed at how many people can't make gravy) making mayonnaise, spreading and shaping young fruit trees, hatching eggs, all kind of stuff. And some people complained. I tried to point out that living on a real farm and being self sustaining was hard work and nothing like "Green Acres" . And some people complained. I've joked around to try to break up cat-fights in threads. And some people complained. I've poured out my soul in my darkest hour. And some people complained. I achieved my goal of a successful relationship and tried to tell people how I did it. And some people complained.

All I can tell you is, no matter what you do or say, in this forum, some people will complain. And, guess what?? It's always the same people complaining, about everything, every time. Best thing is to go on and note those people, and realize their only satisfaction is complaining. THEN, and only then, can you notice how, at the same time, some people appreciate the effort you make. Some people appreciate the how-to videos. Some people laugh at my jokes and lighten up their night a little. Some people have genuine compassion for others here. Some people have genuine joy for others. 

Hey, those negative people? They'd complain if they won the lottery. When they all gang up on a member, reminds me of a herd of elephants passing kidney stones in perfect harmony. I know it hurts being negative all the time, but looked at in the right light, those people are hysterically funny. You only know you've done good when all the flying monkeys come out.

Sure, I know that may sound crazy. But, when you have eliminated the impossible, whatever remains, _however improbable_, must be the truth.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

LOL, Callie; I had almost forgotten that trip on the lawnmower. What a terrible let-down that was, but the old man recovered, bought himself a big new zero-turn and, flirting with every girl he met, made it home safely. 

Terri; chores never go away, even for us invalids. I remembered the bird feeder when I went out this morning and now there are a dozen feathered mites around it with a couple of cardinals lording it over them. 

And the water heater: I am still using a couple of the old "Borean" heaters described here by the lady from Tahlequah who was so harshly treated by many. I cannot recall her name, but her brother posted as "Chemist". Some time after she quit posting I contacted him and found that she had passed away from the degenerative disease that afflicted her. Those are effective heaters; I have one on the ground outside the barn; it has been as low as 13 degrees here and the water in the pan above still has open spots in the ice. Another, in the new hen house, maintains open water in a five gallon watering can. I am confident that it will hold down to zero or below with only a sixty watt bulb. I have it plugged in to one of those outlets that comes on at 35 degrees and goes off at 40.

Laura; the change is subtle--someone here said that the innocence is gone. To me it seems as if some of the gentility of expression has gone away as well. 

I remember Sticky Witch and was never sure just what her crime was. But then I am dense and do not understand the feminine mind.
Ox


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

gentility of expression...that's Georgia she is a lady. I enjoy her post and pics very much. But not all of us are from the same era, country, state or upbringing and its the mix of differant personilities that make HT/ST very interesting and keeps me coming back. It's just the right amount of vinegar, sugar and spice and everything mean and nice. Oh just like the real world....LOL


And who is sticky witch?


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Fowler, Sticky Witch was, some thought, a troll. Stirred up a lot of aggravation.

Zong, I'm complainin cause you got a pretty young wife. ROFLOL

Ed


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

Fowler said:


> Oh there is plenty, but do you really want to hear about cleaning stalls, water troughs, mending fences, preparing for lambing "heat lamps" setting up lambing pens" burning branches from the ice storm, trimming back all cryte trees, cleaning out pots for new spring plants, finding someone to fix my tiller, raking leaves, buying hay and feed on top of watching a sick grandson, and remembering he needs to eat, change his diaper, take a bath and keeping him with me while doing daily chores and making sure I don't lose him in the process? Do I really need to post everything?....LOL


Yeah, I think you're right. For those of us in a cold climate, this time of year is more about damage control, moving snow, trying to figure out how to keep the pipes, the critters, and ourselves from freezing, etc. ; It's the "have to do" season, rather than the "want to do" season, and it's dreary and everything is twice the pain in the backside that it would be if the weather was nice, and the only reward is successfully holding off the potential disaster. I certainly picked the right time to move to Iowa, what with this part of the country being blasted with the coldest winter in years. Just to go outside to walk the dog, I gotta' put on long johns, heavy pants, two pairs of socks, a t-shirt, thermal top, a heavy shirt, lace-up boots, a jacket, gloves, and a hat. It's a lengthy production, it irritates me to no end, and I feel like I have to spend waaaay too much time putting on clothes. It's an easy time of year to be irritable.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I am exhausted just reading your chore to put on clothes to do chores..i remember living in minesota, and that's why i dont anymore....lol


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

As an original member and participant on the old Lusenet collection of Countryside and spin-off forums, I can state this site has CHANGED.  We once numbered only a couple hundred people who were Hands On homesteaders.

Then we grew just like any small town swallowed by suburbia.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

All in all, I think it's that members here seem to be getting to know each other pretty well - as well as one can in an online environment. With that comes a more comfortable feeling, and manners & gentility fly right out the door!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

swamp man said:


> Just to go outside to walk the dog, I gotta' put on long johns, heavy pants, two pairs of socks, a t-shirt, thermal top, a heavy shirt, lace-up boots, a jacket, gloves, and a hat. It's a lengthy production, it irritates me to no end, and I feel like I have to spend waaaay too much time putting on clothes. It's an easy time of year to be irritable.


Just think about how long it takes to get all that gear off by yourself too. Sucks. :hair


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I just love Ms. Callie!!!

Some folks are grumpy but we don't know what struggles they may be going through.

This time of year is blah!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

there use to be some huge epic rumbles here till chuck put his foot down...along with epic posts that blistered certain types.

that swampman sure can boil a pot of ''water''....ROFLMAO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

I haven't been here long, so there's no sense in me commenting on the past. It is interesting reading the posts by all you long timers, though. Like so many other lifestyle characterizations, homesteading and homesteader now encompass a much broader scope than in days gone by. 

A lot of people hear the word homesteading and what comes to mind is grampa's farm. You know, the one where they had a generator in the basement for electricity and they only fired it up for certain things. The story goes on to talk about how the old folks resisted getting electric from the grid. "Who needs that? We got the genny." If the whole story was known, one would probably hear that the cost of installing all the additional equipment to go along with grid electric was too expensive. But, the _simplify and getting back to our roots mindset_ doesn't acknowledge that part. It fails to keep in mind that Gramps had no interest in going back to doing all those chores with no electric. In truth, he was simply worried about how much 'progress' would cost. The way I read the history of homesteading, progress was always welcomed. Nowadays, the meaning is broader and it's easy to forget that. 

There are members who are farmers, survivalists, preppers, herbalists, and sustainable and green energy enthusiasts. They live in the woods, the country, small towns, suburbia, and cities. Most have at least one interest in what this forum offers. Many live what could be seen as a more traditional 'homesteady' lifestyle, encompassing several related disciplines. 

I currently don't have any critters. That doesn't mean I didn't want them. It's just that when we got this place I had to make compromises. What with working in a greenhouse operation at the time and having gone to school for it, 20 yrs ago I was more focused on plants. Now, I'm in a position to make other changes.

But, animals or not, a tractor or not, or solar panels or not, cutting a place out of solid woods with no heavy equipment, running exterior electric and plumbing, humping out untold wheelbarrow loads of dirt to remove a hillside, building decks and a shed, and grubbing out hundreds of stumps by hand because we didn't have the money to hire it done, sure felt like homesteading. From there on, my mindset was on how to incorporate progress.

I got it done before I found this site. I wish that had been reversed. Because, regardless of what ST has turned out to be, I don't think there's anywhere else on the web where all this info is found in one place.

@zong: Scr-- the complainers! I spend most of my time in ST, but since I joined I can think of no-one who has made as large a contribution in such a varied range of topics as you. If there were an HT hall of fame, you'd be in it. I've told you personally, and I don't mind saying publicly, that you had already gone through what I was just starting out in. However acerbic your insights and opinions may be viewed, and as hard as it has been at times to consider the viewpoints of a self proclaimed sociopath, they have been valuable to me. Especially in the area of learning how to cope with suddenly becoming a single dad. Don't stop what you do...or how you do it.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

zong said:


> When I posted tutorials a lot, it was labor-intensive. I had to hold the camera, talk, and do the work all at the same time. I made videos and (I thought) did a fair job explaining: cloning blackberry canes, making gravy(I'm amazed at how many people can't make gravy) making mayonnaise, spreading and shaping young fruit trees, hatching eggs, all kind of stuff. And some people complained. I tried to point out that living on a real farm and being self sustaining was hard work and nothing like "Green Acres" . And some people complained. I've joked around to try to break up cat-fights in threads. And some people complained. I've poured out my soul in my darkest hour. And some people complained. I achieved my goal of a successful relationship and tried to tell people how I did it. And some people complained.
> 
> All I can tell you is, no matter what you do or say, in this forum, some people will complain. And, guess what?? It's always the same people complaining, about everything, every time. Best thing is to go on and note those people, and realize their only satisfaction is complaining. THEN, and only then, can you notice how, at the same time, some people appreciate the effort you make. Some people appreciate the how-to videos. Some people laugh at my jokes and lighten up their night a little. Some people have genuine compassion for others here. Some people have genuine joy for others.
> 
> ...


Men grow hair out their ears to filter such complaints, but the internet has gifted wimins with a way around that.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

doodlemom said:


> Men grow hair out their ears to filter such complaints, but the internet has gifted wimins with a way around that.


I don't know... consider the owl.


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

Tommyice said:


> Just think about how long it takes to get all that gear off by yourself too. Sucks. :hair


I know, right? If only I had someone to help me get nekkid, it would alleviate at least part of the burden.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

I havent been blasting FBB lately , thats a change


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

zong said:


> When I posted tutorials a lot, it was labor-intensive. I had to hold the camera, talk, and do the work all at the same time. I made videos and (I thought) did a fair job explaining: cloning blackberry canes, making gravy(I'm amazed at how many people can't make gravy) making mayonnaise, spreading and shaping young fruit trees, hatching eggs, all kind of stuff. And some people complained. I tried to point out that living on a real farm and being self sustaining was hard work and nothing like "Green Acres" . And some people complained. I've joked around to try to break up cat-fights in threads. And some people complained. I've poured out my soul in my darkest hour. And some people complained. I achieved my goal of a successful relationship and tried to tell people how I did it. And some people complained.
> 
> All I can tell you is, no matter what you do or say, in this forum, some people will complain. And, guess what?? It's always the same people complaining, about everything, every time. Best thing is to go on and note those people, and realize their only satisfaction is complaining. THEN, and only then, can you notice how, at the same time, some people appreciate the effort you make. Some people appreciate the how-to videos. Some people laugh at my jokes and lighten up their night a little. Some people have genuine compassion for others here. Some people have genuine joy for others.
> 
> ...


some people are just complainers all the time. Iffen you kissed their hinnies, they'd complain that your lips were chapped. Ignore them!


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

That's telling 'em Ardie!!!!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

people complaining about complainers......stop making my head hurt Zong!!....You know it took me 2 days to figure this out.....LOL


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

shanzone2001 said:


> I just love Ms. Callie!!!
> 
> Some folks are grumpy but we don't know what struggles they may be going through.
> 
> This time of year is blah!


Aww, thanks Shan!  I just try to live what's in my signature and always see both sides of an issue. As you said, we never know what someone else might be going through, and I really like helping people if they really want it. But I won't let the complainers and naysayers (is that a word, lol??) bring me down either. 

Zong, I agree with the others. I always enjoyed your how-tos, done with a mixture of educational info and humor. Some people may not agree with how you do things or live your life, but you're another person who lives life to the fullest and concentrates on the good, and that's never a bad thing!

Someone mentioned Moonwolf. I miss his postings too, especially about what he'd grown or foraged and those luscious dinner posts of his or what he'd done on his homestead lately.

There are others I miss too, and I always enjoy hearing about new projects or what someone is doing that they're excited about, but like Fowler said there just doesn't seem to be much point posting about the humdrum, mundane everyday tasks of the homestead, unless someone asks for advice about something specifically. It's an ebb and flow cycle, sometimes the technical info is more prominent and sometimes it's more the social aspect, but it's all good.

I think what I like most is that we CAN come here and ask for help and know we can count on getting it or just to vent or unload when we get frustrated, lonely or sad and know that we'll get support and suggestions, or at the very least cyber hugs and commiseration from our ST friends and family.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

Reminds me of the time Bubba was in NYC and shared a cab with a nun. He got to looking at her and I guess was staring a little. She asks him why he was staring at her and he had to admit he always had a fantasy about kissing a nun. They were both a little embarrassed at that point but she told him, "C'mere my son." Then she gave him a wonderful mouth on mouth, passionate kiss. Then Bubba looked like he was about to cry so she asked him, "Now what's wrong dear son?"

Bubba looked at her and said he felt he had just sinned, that he really had never had a fantasy about kissing a nun, but he just thought she was such a good-looking woman he wanted to hold her and kiss her. 

She says, "That's okay my man, I lied too, I'm really Kevin, and just on my way to a Halloween party."


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2014)

Was he Catholic? I thought it was only a sin(for both the kisser and the nun) if you were Catholic. Man, I really am off on the whole nun kissing thing. And Kevin? I know they take on new names, but Sister Kevin?


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

Naw, Bubba's not Catholic, he's a Saltwater Baptist from over at Bayou La Batre, a lay preacher working part time as a short order cook at Nacho-Momma's restaurant, specializing in 'possum on the half shell and fricasseed nutria tongue, grits on the side. Far as I know, he ain't never had none, and probably won't ever get none.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2014)

Reminds me of my "all you can eat" grits buffet. named simply, "Grits, Y'all" I still don't know why that failed, in deep, soulful New Bedford, Massachusetts, back in the early 70's. Oh, well... 
Anyway, the nutria...I'll be having nun of that, Bubba.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

If you dipped cod filet in egg beaten with milk and rolled it in the grits....


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Years ago, friend of mine wanted to start a fried rabbit fast food joint...wanted to name it "Grabbit Rabbit".

MOn


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

In Mass it would be called the Chum Bunny. Then it would get shut down by a bunch of activists looking for a chance to get nekkid in public. The fishermen would then shake their heads and reflect on how the good looking women have jobs and lives and how did those limpets latch on to such a flat chest lol.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

doodlemom said:


> In Mass it would be called the Chum Bunny. Then it would get shut down by a bunch of activists looking for a chance to get nekkid in public. The fishermen would then shake their heads and reflect on how the good looking women have jobs and lives and how did those limpets latch on to such a flat chest lol.


One day I'm worried I will actually understand this. But today, I live in blessed confusion.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Ramblin Wreck said:


> One day I'm worried I will actually understand this. But today, I live in blessed confusion.


Lol I was at Mystic Aquarium in CT with my kids when there was a protest they were serving fish at the cafeteria- flashbacks.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

What's a limpet? Is it anything like a nymphet? And just how flat are those chests? Do limpets wrinkle they're tickled? Are all activists flat chested? 

Doodle, you raise more questions than you know.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Ox, here's the limpet I had in my mind's eye:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Incredible_Mr._Limpet

But now I better understand the situation. Some Northern agitators from Massachusetts were upset with fish abuse being perpetrated in Connecticut at Mystic Seaport, a nice town, but not for aquatic life. And Don Knotts had one of the flattest chests you'll ever see. Not sure why a fine West Virginia boy was doing in Connecticut though. So the mystery remains.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Sometimes I don't feel like I belong here. I don't have my land in my hands yet, and am not doing animals, or gardens this year. Sometimes I feel like I shouldn't be posting until I have all of that in place and started. 

This site has changed in some ways. Sometimes it gets nasty with fighting and I usually try to stay away when that happens. Sometimes, people post stuff on here and you know they are doing it to get the rest of us down and in the dumps. You can tell by the flavor of the posts the person is just not right in the head and they will drag down whoever they can just because it is the nature of the person and again I stay away. 

Then there are people on here who on a daily basis encourage me, lift me up and help me with questions I might be having on a homesteading building manner. 

So ST is what it is and it is what you make of it. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Cindilu: This is a singles thread on a homesteading board. Half us us are widowed or married (or widowed and remarried), some of us are not marriage materiel and we have even had gay members. In short, most of us are here because we are interested in growing things--plants and animals--and enjoy chatting with people who have somewhat similar interests. Some of us lived in apartments or on city lots for years before we got our first piece of our own dirt.

Ignore the crazies and downers. Be happy, plan ahead to your own paradise.
Ox


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Oxankle said:


> What's a limpet? Is it anything like a nymphet? And just how flat are those chests? Do limpets wrinkle they're tickled? Are all activists flat chested?
> 
> Doodle, you raise more questions than you know.


Oh no, not the activists. The chest on which they keep the cash register at the Chum Bunny








As an aside limpets do wrinkle up under their shell when tickled.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Doodle, you are going to earn the moniker of "limpet tease" before this day is done.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Well, I haven't been around much since I dont' have internet at my house and I'm busy foraging wood and searching for secret huckleberry groves(found some! the few hanging leftover ones are exquisite, such burst of berry from a shriveled poof of a thing!), and mushrooms and where the deer/elk hang and waterfalls blah blah.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Sweet Cindilu....there are more different situations here on ST than l can count. Some single, some in a relationship, and some married.
Some have land, some used to have land, and others are working on getting land.
What most of us have in common is our love for the homesteading lifestyle.
What keeps most of us coming back to ST are the good people, funny conversations and compassionate support....whether it be a relationship issue or how to use a pressure cooker!


----------



## RubyRed (Sep 24, 2011)

I think the homesteader mind set is far more important than the actual "stead" its self. One does not have to have 10 acres, the full blown menagerie of animals, a wood stove, and so forth to be a true pioneer in their goals and way of life, of homesteading. 

For some, we face circumstances not in our control that have either delayed or taken the physical stead away. Like me, I had it, but left it. That hurt really bad, but I knew that having what I had always wanted, wasn't worth the sadness and the uncertainty that the relationship I was in offered. 

Now I am in the city, adapting much better than I had thought. I know this is temporary, hopefully. Being able to see how and what others are doing with the same mind set, is not only motivating, but I feel my soul is being fed for now of what I need, of what I so cherish and want. A healthy balance. 

Basically, right now, I am living vicariously through you guys, for now!! Thank you!!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

shanzone2001 said:


> Sweet Cindilu....there are more different situations here on ST than l can count. Some single, some in a relationship, and some married.
> Some have land, some used to have land, and others are working on getting land.
> What most of us have in common is our love for the homesteading lifestyle.
> What keeps most of us coming back to ST are the good people, funny conversations and compassionate support....whether it be a relationship issue or how to use a pressure cooker!



Yeah, and we also love to see the pictures of sweet Emmy, I love when you add those. And I also love the goat and horse barn stories and all the other conversations we have, LOL. Yeah, those.. teehee. :buds:


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Saw this on Brookes fb wall and had to bring it over to here.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Cindilu, you're a homesteader in your heart, and that's where it counts! You're just still in the planning stage, and there's nothing wrong with that! 

As the others said, we're all in a different spot in our journey, and some may have been sidelined by life stuff keeping them from their goals temporarily, but the important thing is that the dream is still there, and working to get to it, however slowly, should never make one feel like they shouldn't be here! 

As for the fighting and negative posts, I just skip right over those like they don't exist. Sometimes I might peek into a post and realize it's something I don't have an interest in or can't contribute anything to, and I just quietly back out and go my way. I never feel I have to post a negative comment or let it get me down, I just move along until I find something I DO like. 

Wyld, I'm sure I speak for everyone when I say we miss hearing about your shenanigans around here, but couldn't be more happy that after all you've been through you finally found your bliss.


----------

